# Too many plants??????



## litvinma773 (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi, my name is Matt,im new here.
IM just curioius as to whether or not you can have too many plants for shrimps. I have a 5 gallon with alot of plants and red cherry shrimp, is it possible that too many plants can have a negative impact?
Thanks


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Not if they're all growing well. If you have plants dying, then there might be a problem.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

If everything is healthy, Nah.

I used to have a 45 gallon (25" tall) with cherry shrimp breeding, that had a volume of like 35 gallons of dense floating plants. Only the bottom ~6" was open water. Had hundreds and hundreds (thousand?) of shrimp.


----------



## litvinma773 (Jun 14, 2011)

thanks for the info everyone


----------

